# lenthen pct for added benefit?????????????



## palmerz (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey so I finished pct I did

 clomid 100mg/50/50/50
 nolva 40mg/20/20/20

 but im still left with 15 pills of each... would there be any benefit to just keep running them?
 maybe at eod use, because I read on a thread a few years old that clomid at 25mg/d increased t levels and since it has a half life of five days one could get away with eod use right?

 so would there be any benefit or should I just save em for my next cycle?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 4, 2014)

Thread moved to proper forum.


----------



## palmerz (Aug 4, 2014)

o whoops!!!  i didn't notice there waS A PCT specific forum!!


----------



## truelyfreespirit (Aug 5, 2014)

Save for next cycle. Plan ahead ;-)


----------

